# 1st Colonoscopy experience



## Nessa1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Had 1st ever colonoscopy yesterday and wanted to share experience because I was really scared beforehand & googled it a few days ago - which is how I found this forum.First, thanks to all the other posters who shared their experiences - it was so reassuring just to know that so many others had gone through this, and also for some very good tips (like applying cream on the 'purge day' to help the burning bottom effect, and eating lighter food the days before! (I actually had just yoghurt and soup the prev day)I definitely found the 'purge day' the absolute pits (had the Fleet phospho soda). Made the mistake of trying to lie down after the first dose which made it reflux a lot so felt quite naseous - controlled it by sitting up. Also found drinking almost 1.5 pints of fluid really hard as I'm quite small and my stomach was bloating like crazy.After the first couple of movements (started half-hour later) I gave up trying to go lie down in between and stayed on the toilet for a good hour & a half. Another poster said they were having movements every 7 mins - mine were every 2-4!!! After a couple of hours it slowed and I just stayed in bed & by the afternoon managed to catch a couple of hours sleep. The second dose was worse in a way, 'cos I was feeling really yuk & weak by then & facing going through it for another 2-3 hours was hard. That said, at least it wasnt quite as explosive - eating very little the day before really helped I think.The actual colonoscopy wasnt as bad as I'd been dreading - my anxiety was also increased when the 'scopist asked if I was OK with her being a trainee (with an experienced doc supervising)! However I then reasoned that a trainee would prob be extra careful, esp when being assessed by a senior. I did ask what I would be given - it was definitely a sedative not an amnesiac (but I'm bad at medical-sounding names, think it ended '-ine') and painkiller(fibronol). I was actually shaking when she walked me down to the theatre but she talked to me gently & reassuringly, introduced all the medical team and made sure I was comfortable ready for the anaethetist. Actaully, I found the insertion of the canula the most painful part - thereafter the procedure was no way near my fears.I actually drifted off for c.the first 10 mins and was having one of those lucid dreams - didn't even notice the initial insertion of the scope! Only came to when they had to rouse me to turn over. There were then a couple of uncomfortable twinges on the 'corners' - as soon as I moaned she immediately backed it off and retried. I drifted in and out whilst they continued - removed a couple of polyps - I heard the doc advising her through that process as well as the finishing up - then I was wheeled off to recovery and 10mins later b/f was with me & I was having tea and biscuits.I actually felt quite euphoric for the next few hours, which I put down to whatever was in the drugs!All in all, I'm glad I went through with it - in summary, the purge sucks but I guess 2 x 2-3 hours total D whilst horrible and knackering is just about tolerable. The 'scopy was really OK - I wish I'd known and saved myself the anxiety I went through in the hours beforehand.Sorry it's so long, and I do know everyone's experience is different (and if I had to have another it could be awful), but I thought it'd be nice to share a more +ve one.


----------

